# BCS-460/462 systems



## fattox (18/2/17)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone else had experience with Embedded Control Systems' BCS-460 or BCS-462 controllers? I am in the build with mine now and am getting toward having it all put together and wired up, and was curious if anyone had built an electrical system previously on one?


----------



## Moad (5/4/17)

Hey mate,

Yes I have a BCS system, very happy with the controller. PM me if you wanted to ask any questions and I'll do my best to answer.

Cheers,

Moad


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/8/17)

I'm about to get one. Should arrive next week. 
How automated are you guys going with this thing? 
Trying to design my brewery but not sure how automated to go with it.
Ideally I want full repeatability and consistent beers.


----------



## Mardoo (9/8/17)

PM Moad, as he says. Sounds like he's using the BCS for all its worth.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (10/8/17)

Will do. The panel will be here next week so I'll wait to annoy him then [emoji6]


----------



## TheWiggman (24/8/17)

mb-squared put together a pretty fancy-looking system which is well documented in this thread.


----------

